# Styrafoam Fishbox Bait Hive Lands A Big One



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

What I learned - don't place two baits laced with lemongrass oil side by side. The bees were very confused.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

nice looking


----------

